# Any tips for moving house?



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

We are moving house in less than 2 weeks, and it's a major move for us - 80 miles and obviously leaving everything and everyone we know behind.  We've known we'd be moving house this month for the past 5 years as the move is connected to my husbands work so it's always been a factor in terms of adoption and making sure we were matched with a child who could hopefully cope with a move so early on.

Does anyone have experience of moving house with an adopted child.  Obviously it'll be another big upheaval for Cookie, only 6 months into placement.  My mum is coming with us on the day we move to look after cookie, and we're doing everyting we can to keep her routine the same but it doesn't help that we are away on holiday for 5 days next week.  She has visited our new house 3 times so hopefully that might help.

It's all the little things I worry about, that are big to her like she knows to put her nappy at the door for daddy to put out and she knows where her high chair is kept and points to it when she wants fed, but all these things will change.

To us Cookie seems really resilient and has coped amazingly with her move to us, but I don't want to trigger something or upset the apple cart so to speak.  

Anyone got any advice (cancelling the move is, unfortunately, not an option!   )

Bx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Boggy

It's not an easy thing to go through as I know because we moved when Junior was 2 10 months after he was placed.  I wish I could help but I think kids react differently.  I can suggest getting her bedroom sorted out as quickly as possible and try to make it as close to her old bedroom as you can (which again isn't always easy).  Has she got a favourite toy?  Can you talk to her about the toy moving home and asking what the toy would like to take?  That way you can discuss the move a lot without pressing home the point that Cookie is moving.  

It was particularly hard for us because Junior came down with his first major childhood illness (hand, foot and mouth) the week we moved  .  

You might find you have a few sleeping problems after the move but I'm sure things will settle down as soon as you get into a routine. You may be surprised that the little things don't have that big an effect as children tend to be very quick at picking up new things and I'm sure she will soon suss out the new places to put her nappy and things like that.

Best of luck with the move, 7 years ago we moved 90 miles away from our family and friends to where we live now and it was hard enough with just the two of us.  It is a major change but I'm sure like us you will find new friends and soon settle into a new routine.

love
Cindy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya 

We moved last year when K was 2yr and 3 months and had only been placed with us 5 months. As Cindy said we made his bedroom a priority and used same curtains and duvet etc and also placed bed by the wall just like in old house. He actually coped really well so hope Cookie does also 

Big  to you as moving from loved ones can be really hard. I hope you make some great friends quickly and settle in well x

x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies

I'll be so glad when we get there and are settled.    My gut feeling is that Cookie will be Ok, but can't help worrying.  Typical mummy  

I'll use some of the intros tips such as keeping the same sheets on her bed.  Hopefully we'll find lots to do and I know we'll get to know people really quickly as my DH job will help. 

thanks again
Bx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Boggy, 
I hope all goes well with your move. I know your littlie is much younger than my oldest but one thing that we have found helpful the first couple of times we visited family was to pack some of the childrens things in with ours and vice versa, to reinforce that we are all moving together.
Viva
X


----------

